# Coring JalapeÃ±o Peppers



## the_selling_blues_man (Aug 2, 2008)

I used this Tomato Corer to clean out JalapeÃ±o Peppers.  Cut the tip of the pepper off, insert the corer and twist and push down until it hits the bottom of the pepper.  It easily removed the seeds and all of the membrane. I cleaned 50 peppers tonight and it worked great.


----------



## supervman (Aug 2, 2008)

I'll try that. 
I've even used a chop stick to swirl in the cavity and it works pretty good.


----------



## bearmoe (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice idea, I have to find one of those.


----------



## nomorecoop (Aug 2, 2008)

I use a very small whisk to clean mine,  Actually, I use the wrong end.  I use the end with the circle for hanging.

Works great!


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Aug 2, 2008)

We are having a bumper crop (size and quantity) of peppers in Northern Indiana this summer.  The downside is I have never grown peppers this HOT.  They are truely atomic this year!  Is anyone else seeing the same thing?


----------



## monty (Aug 2, 2008)

There is such a device as a jalapeno corer. They are readily available through Cabelas and most places where you can buy kitchen gadgets. They are just the right size and length to clean a jalapeno in one pass.

Cheers!


----------



## bearmoe (Aug 2, 2008)

The necessary link:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...equestid=25285


----------



## bassman (Aug 2, 2008)

This one is similar to my old apple corer which I find adequate.  I also use a small spoonlike scraper to get the last of the seeds out of the tip.  One other thing I do is to core the peppers in a sink full of water.  Otherwise I can't breathe
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










 .


----------



## desertlites (Aug 2, 2008)

tater peeler works great too.


----------



## flyin'illini (Aug 2, 2008)

blues man -- I use one of those.  I also use a peeler like Des says.   Thanks for the the Cabelas link!


----------



## bearmoe (Aug 2, 2008)

The corer looks like a tater peeler.  I'll try that and keep my $$$ for meat.


----------



## flyin'illini (Aug 2, 2008)

True.  Plus, last time I just made ABT 'boats' based on what I think Tip did on here.  Worked great.


----------



## blacklab (Aug 2, 2008)

X 2


----------



## tbucher1218 (Aug 2, 2008)

I use one similar to that,  picked it up at Albertsons for couple bucks.


----------



## morkdach (Aug 2, 2008)

x3
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .
but no pizazz for some reason mine are very mild this year have to leave some seeds and viens in em ta make em give ya a kick


----------

